# Stupid Teenagers



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Teen says friend asked to be hit with car*

May 10, 2006 (CHESTERTON, Ind.) - A 17-year-old boy who police said asked a friend to hit him with a car "for fun" was still hospitalized Tuesday with a broken leg.

Michael Morris, a junior at Chesterton High School, was in fair condition at Porter hospital, spokeswoman Robin Carlascio said.

His friend, Stephen D. Domonkos, 18, told police that Morris on Saturday night asked him to hit him with his car, something they had done before. He told police that Morris was "an adrenaline junkie."

Domonkos was driving about 25 mph when the car hit Morris, shattering the windshield, in the parking lot of a Chesterton restaurant where Domonkos works.

Domonkos was charged with felony criminal recklessness. If convicted, he could face six months to three years in jail.

"I won't do this no more," Morris of Chesterton told The Times of Munster.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Good Gosh! The old "Here, hold my beer and watch this" mentality! :evil:


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

This sounds almost like one of those stupid recreations of that show - JackAss on MTV. Remember several years ago - stupid teenagers were trying to recreate those stunts and then would film it.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Was the guy's name Steve O?


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

well now that didn't turn out so well....huh?

danny


----------



## goblues (May 10, 2006)

Not as bad as this that happen here in the st louis area a couple days ago!

http://www.ksdk.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=96663

17 yr old claims he sniffed a bunch of pills and chugged a half case of beer down caused him to go into a rage and beat a 7 yr old for no reason. :x

Stuff liek this is why there needs to be conceal carry in every state. it saves lives. Yet the brady bunch claim you dont need guns for self defense :roll: :roll:


----------

